# My new pigeon website is up!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just created a website on the ferals here. I don't have much knowledge on pigeons so it's mostly pix and some other stuff I put together for the site. But I plan on adding more pix in the future.

These pix can be seen on the website on the "Scenes" page if you're interested in looking at what I've created.

The website address is below:
http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/

I like making things pretty, so it may load up slow. As far as I know, it all loads up some time gradually.

I hope you all like it. It was a lot of work and frustration though I had help from my friend.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*cute as ever!*

wow! i am happy that there are others that love pigeons just as much as i do. they're lovely, especially the one caught for a photo in mid mating dance!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Garye,
It's wonderful. You did a super job. Lots of fun. Thanks.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is great. I love it.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Looking good! You've done a very good job so far and I love your captions


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye what a wonderful work of art and love on your part. It will really bring your stories about your flock to life for Pigeon Talk members.....Good Work!!

fp


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Garye,

Nice site....beautiful birds!

Anita


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well Done!*

Wow! Look forward to seeing more pictures...especially George


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It took months for me to put it together - even with help! I just thought I'd put something together to display my feathered friends. I love them so much!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Answers to puzzle on my website are up*

The answers to the puzzle on my website are up if any of you are interested. Just click on the Updates button and it'll lead you there.

The website address is:
http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable


----------



## LisaInToronto (Aug 1, 2005)

*Nice site!*

Hi Gayre,
Love your web site! You even got a Spanish page on there!
Lisa


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Your Website Is Really Cool Ihope You Keep Adding Info


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks! I and T. H. Cutler don't always know what we're doing, we just kind of try new things and if they work we put it out there. So there may be mistakes but we try to correct them as we see them.

I'm hoping to come up with new pigeon trivia for the site but it seems like everyone here knows more about pigeons than I do!


----------

